# Fuente de corriente constante con dos PNP



## morris888 (Ene 22, 2009)

Estaba viendo circuitos de fuentes de corriente constantes y me encontre con este. Estuve tratando de analizarlo pero no entendi el funcionamiento entones lo postee a ve si me podian ayudar.

Segun lo que lei la corriente en la carga se determina asi: Icarga=0.7V/RE(R3), además la corriente de referencia, que es la que pasa por R4 debe ser de 10 a 20 veces la corriente esperada en la base del transistor.

Queria ver si alguien conocia el funcionamiento y la funcion de cada componente en el circuito ya que no pude encontrar la explicacion de este.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 20, 2009)

Usted sabe que la palabra transistor en ingles es *TRANSfer resISTOR*, y que esto significa resistor de tranferencia en español.

Entonces Q4 y R4, forman un divisor de voltaje con la propiedad de: la corriente que circula por Q4 es proporcional a la corriente que circula por su base (Beta=Ic/Ib); y esta corriente depende del voltaje que se produce en R3 (0.7V aprox.).

1er caso:   El voltaje de R3 aumenta, entoces aumenta la corriente de base de Q4, la resistencia Colector-Emisor de Q4 disminuye, y la corriente de Q3 tambien disminuira porque el voltaje de su base disminuyo.

2do caso:   El voltaje de R3 disminuye, entoces disminuye la corriente de base de Q4, la resistencia Colector-Emisor de Q4 aumenta, y la corriente de Q3 tambien aumentara porque el voltaje de su base aumento.

Facil y sin complicaciones . . .


----------



## morris888 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahora si lo entendi, gracias por la respuesta.
Perfecta la explicacion


----------



## MAUELECTRONICA (Ene 28, 2011)

Una consulta, necesito realizar una fuente de corriente constante 150ma con amplitud de tension de 100v para un trabajo practico de laboratorio, alguien tiene alguna idea de como podria realizarlo?...muchas graias!!


----------

